# discount at Cartier



## cxyvr

I am wondering if this is true. My friend told me that the Cartier store in L.A offered her a 12% discount if she buys 2 watches at one time. She was planning to buy his and her watches with her bf (Tank Francais which is not even a big ticket watch, I don't see why whey would give her a discount).

Anyways I bought from Cartier before and I never hear of any discount ava.


----------



## cartier

I just bought a tank from Cartier store in Canada and asked for the best price... Went from $3700 down to $2960  CAD dollars.  You dont get till you ask!!


----------



## coco-nut

Wo! I've always wanted a tank watch, and with the dollar tanking v. the Euro, I thought I'd have problems with that.


----------



## cxyvr

cartier said:
			
		

> I just bought a tank from Cartier store in Canada and asked for the best price... Went from $3700 down to $2960  CAD dollars.  You dont get till you ask!!



gee...I really missed out. I have no idea you can do that at Cartier.


----------



## essential

do they offer discount on their jewellry too? or is it just watches?


----------



## aspenmartial

Wow! I didn't know you could negotiate prices at cartier!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh well... I have a catier watch that I paid full price for. I had no idea I could even ask for discount...I am kind of upset... 

Are diamond prices negotiable at Cartier, too ?  That would be awsome!

I heard that NO discount on Tiffany diamonds even for employees...


----------



## uhkiwi

! has anyone else attempted this? idk if I would have the balls to ask for a discount at Cartier of all places


----------



## tweetie

I have never tried this at an actual Cartier boutique, but if you buy from an authorized retailer, you can often negotiate a discount on their watches... before I bought my Omega Constellation several years ago, I had thought of getting a Tank Francaise, and I was offered 15% off right off the bat when I was shopping.

I doubt you would be able to get a discount at the boutique... I think it's like with Chanel, where you can get it on sale at saks, but not at the boutique.


----------



## cxyvr

uhkiwi said:
			
		

> ! has anyone else attempted this? idk if I would have the balls to ask for a discount at Cartier of all places



I know how you feel. It seems kinda odd to ask for a discount from a high end store. 

I wish I knew about this earlier. 

Does anyone one know if Van cleef and Aprels give discount too. I  bought my diamond wedding  band and my husbands plat w/band there and we never thought about asking for a discount. I don't want to miss out if everyone else is getting a discount.


----------



## Eire

I negotiated my Panther down a few hundred $$ at the Cartier boutique in St. Thomas, USVI.
Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## justpassingby

This thread is what brought me to this forum, because I was searching for information on negotiating a price on a Cartier engagement ring. Since I found the comments here helpful, I thought I would share my experience.

I spent some time shopping around the local jewelry shops for an engagement ring, but couldn't really find anything to my liking. Everything I saw lacked the proper bit of style or craftsmanship. I decided to make a trip to Seattle to visit the Tiffany's and Cartier boutiques there. I also made a trip to E.E. Robbins ("The Engagement Ring Store" - that's all they sell).

I had already visited the websites for Tiffany's and Cartier, and saw that their designs were much closer to what I was looking for. My sweetheart had shown me some rings that she liked from Godon's Jewelers, but to me they looked chintzy, and I wanted to get her something nicer. She didn't want a solitaire, but something with side stones, and thought the ideal size for the main diamond was .5 carat.

I decided that the ring for us was the Cartier Ballerine. When I first visited, they didn't have a ring in-stock with the diamond that I wanted, so they arranged to have two rings shipped in from Beverly Hills for me to look at.

Now it was just a manner of buying it. The ring I ended up buying was:
.52 carat round-cut
D color (absolutely colorless)
VS1 clarity
platinum band with paved side stones

From my research, I decided the main diamond was worth about $2800.

Here's a picture of the ring from Cartier's website:











The price they were asking was $9100.

I showed up with $8000 cash, and a good bit of hope. I told the sales-agent (well, his card said "boutique-administrator") what I felt the diamond was worth, as well as the ring/setting, and that anywhere else I think the ring would go for about $6000. I said that I found the Cartier style and workmanship to be superior, and that I was willing to pay $7000, which I placed on the table in front of me, in cash.

They gave me the normal spiel about not giving discounts, how that only happens for people who spend hundreds of thousands or millions of dollars with them, and how it wasn't possible. There were a couple of different rings available that pretty much matched my criteria, and he offered to let me have the one that was $9375 for $9100. I told him that price was simply not possible, that I would have to go elsewhere if I couldn't get what I wanted on the funds I had. This was like on a Wednesday, and I was planning on flying halfway across the country to propose to her on Saturday. I needed the ring. Worse, there really was no other ring that I would have been satisfied with. So if they couldn't deal at Cartier, I was seriously going to buy something less than what I really wanted. It's really quite difficult to buy a ring under these circumstances - not only to I have to find a ring that I like, but one that I _know_ she is going to like, but without showing it to her first (yeah, I know, some people pick an engagement ring out together, but that's just... well, I just couldn't _do_ that. It loses something to me if you do it that way.)

They offer me their "Red Line" card, or whatever it's called to buy part of the ring on credit. I tell them absolutely not, I refuse to buy on credit, and that's not going to happen (nevermind that four grand of this money was from a cash-advance on my Visa, and the other half was a bank loan with my motorcycle as collateral. I'm happy to say that those loans were temporary and I've paid them back now - not two months later).

They offered to not charge me tax (which at 8.8%, was really a substantial amount). I pulled out the rest of my cash. We haggled a bit more, and we finally settled on a price of...

$8500, out the door.

So original asking price was $9100, which with tax would have been $9900.80. Final price being what it was, that put my price-before-tax at $7815, which is a savings of 14.1%, or a total savings of about $1400.

Oh, and she said yes.  We're getting married in June.


----------



## maguses

Oh wow, congrats! I'm sure she will marry u regardless. She's a lucky lucky gal!
Can someone try to bargain something from the LOVE collection too? Lol. Pls tell me if that is possible!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

The higher end the store the more mark up & more room for negotiating. Cahs helps alot too. 
Congrats1


----------



## tvstar

I am going to try and negotiate on a pasha watch and love bracelet soon once I get up the courage. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## gmel

Yes.... Van Cleef discounts on diamonds...Chopard discounts on almost all items, Cartier and just about all jewelry stores discounts.  It may be a small 'consideration'.....but something is something.....and don't forget cash is always preferable to save on tax...


----------



## Jayne1

tweetie said:


> I have never tried this at an actual Cartier boutique, but if you buy from an authorized retailer, you can often negotiate a discount on their watches... before I bought my Omega Constellation several years ago, I had thought of getting a Tank Francaise, and I was offered 15% off right off the bat when I was shopping.
> 
> I doubt you would be able to get a discount at the boutique... I think it's like with Chanel, where you can get it on sale at saks, but not at the boutique.



This is correct.  When I was shopping for my newest Cartier, an authorized retailer immediately pulled out his calculator and gave me the discounted price.  I didn't even have to ask.  

I went back to the Cartier Boutique and asked for the same price and he was unable to give it to me, although he offered to lower the price somewhat... just not as much.

The Boutique will not negotiate until you have the money in hand such as *justpassingby* had (or a CC).  

The Boutique did not give me the lowest price, so I ended up going to an authorized retailer.


----------



## La Monsieur

I was offered a 20% discount at the Cartier counter at my local SFA.  This was for a gold Tank Americaine with gold bracelet.  I was more interested in something sporty and was offered 15% off steel tank francaise.


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Congrats, justpassingby!


----------



## tvstar

I have noticed some online sites offer about $1000 off the watches plus no tax and free shipping...should I buy from one of those instead? Seems like the best savings


----------



## champaign

Do you live near a Niemans?  The Cartier shop in Neimans will discount 10% if you ask for it.  I was told that their policy is not to offer it, but if a customer says the magic words "is this the best price you can give me?" or similar they can make the offer.  From there ist's a hop skip and a jump to ask the boutique if they'll match the price Neimans is offering.  I mentioned in a different thread that Neimans will refund money for a return and the boutiques only give a store credit.  In  my life this is almost as important as a discount. lol.

C.


----------



## Bagsaremylife!

I am really intrigued by the idea that Cartier offers a discount to those who ask.  I am really wanting a cartier love ring in the narrower width--sells for about $675.  Do you think they'd offer a discount for this or is it just too inexpensive for them to bother?  Those who shop at Cartier, please let me know your opinion.  Thanks!


----------



## alvie223

wow I guess that's proof you don't know unless you ask.


----------



## maguses

Watches are a given (almost always have discount). But I'm intrigued and really hope that the jewelry gets discount too then I'll buy a LOVE piece!


----------



## champaign

Bagsaremylife! said:


> I am really intrigued by the idea that Cartier offers a discount to those who ask. I am really wanting a cartier love ring in the narrower width--sells for about $675. Do you think they'd offer a discount for this or is it just too inexpensive for them to bother? Those who shop at Cartier, please let me know your opinion. Thanks!


 
Call Neiman's in Houston  713 621-7000 , ask for the Cartier Boutique.  (There are a couple other NMs that have Cartier stores in them, too.) Ask for the  manager (Cheryl, Sherry, Janet??, can't remember her name :shame: ) Tell her you want her best price, and order it over the phone.  If there's no Nieman's in your state you can even bypass the sales tax.  More savings.  

beer budget CHAMPAIGN taste


----------



## pinkish_love

They do offer what they call best price (aka discount!!), the best rate i can get is 15&#37; from london boutique since we buy all our Cartier items from them.


----------



## winternight

Wow, I'm looking at engagement rings and I had no idea.  Cartier has a gorgous plain 4 prong setting, I like it even more than Tiffany's.


----------



## tvstar

champaign said:


> Call Neiman's in Houston 713 621-7000 , ask for the Cartier Boutique. (There are a couple other NMs that have Cartier stores in them, too.) Ask for the manager (Cheryl, Sherry, Janet??, can't remember her name :shame: ) Tell her you want her best price, and order it over the phone. If there's no Nieman's in your state you can even bypass the sales tax. More savings.
> 
> beer budget CHAMPAIGN taste


 

 Good idea! Do you think I would save more by buying from Neiman's this way then buying on an online site?


----------



## champaign

tvstar said:


> Good idea! Do you think I would save more by buying from Neiman's this way then buying on an online site?


 
Cartier's, like Tiffany or LV,  doesn't sell on any online site that I know of, (and believe me I looked),  except maybe their own...  For that matter, I don't think one can order theirjewelry from NM-Online, the Cartier shop in Neiman's belongs to Cartier, but they comply with Neiman's policies, including by the way, Neiman's credit card.   

Having said all this, I have gone to estate shops and/or  used Ebay to get some great bargains, and happily most jewelry can be polished up to look like new.  Let me know how it all works out for you.

Champaign


----------



## tvstar

I found the watches on jomashop.com..it looked legit but I don't know


----------



## winternight

Personally I would be very careful buying a Cartier watch on the net - what if its fake!


----------



## tvstar

I know..they have a 30 day money back guarantee so there would be time to get it authenticated


----------



## vermillion

u get 20% off from cartier,if u are in the international vip list,and my friend got 30% discount from tiffany's singapore store...she just bought necklace around 200k,so there are always discount on big items for sure


----------



## winternight

tvstar said:


> I know..they have a 30 day money back guarantee so there would be time to get it authenticated


 
Well make sure to use a credit card because if they sell you a fake who knows if they'll honor a 30 day money back guarantee.  I think usually if its too good to be true on the net (esp on Ebay) then it is.


----------



## Bee...Bee

vermillion said:


> u get 20&#37; off from cartier,if u are in the international vip list,and my friend got 30% discount from tiffany's singapore store...she just bought necklace around 200k,so there are always discount on big items for sure


 
You don't have to be an international VIP to get a 20% discount at Cartier  because I've done it with a Caresse d'Orchidees necklace and earrings set and certainly I'm not VIP enough in anyway, LOL. Coincidentally, I intentionally flew to Singapore and went to Ngee Ann City boutique just to get it with GST refund as a bonus .

Actually a close acquaintance had indicated to me that if you are VIP enough then you don't even need to be on any list because if you want something from their 'less prestigious' lines like my Caresse d'Orchidees, LOL then you just phone up your _vendeuse_ at Rue de la Paix, Bond Street or Fifth Avenue Haute Joaillerie boutique and ask them to get it for you.

I suppose it is in line with Chanel. Once you have a _vendeuse_ lady at Rue Cambon, you go to see her even when you just want a pret piece because there are some negotiations that can be thrashed out: it's also a nice relationship building exercise, LOL (that is Hermes pretentious language, I prefer to say sucking up). Also it's much less effort to speak to only to a single person as well, n'est pas? 

P.S. Jomashop I think is real.

Edit: Forgot to say that it's like thrashing out a discount at Hermes as well. You don't have to be VIP to get a discount!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my MIL works for saks 5th ave and gets 30&#37; off on cartier.  can't beat that!!!  also, my DH and i were in paris last yr and we were able to negotiate on his and hers diamond/platinum love rings at the mothership cartier store there!


----------



## vermillion

QUOTE:You don't have to be an international VIP to get a 20% discount at Cartier because I've done it with a Caresse d'Orchidees necklace and earrings set and certainly I'm not VIP enough in anyway, LOL. Coincidentally, I intentionally flew to Singapore and went to Ngee Ann City boutique just to get it with GST refund as a bonus .

Actually a close acquaintance had indicated to me that if you are VIP enough then you don't even need to be on any list because if you want something from their 'less prestigious' lines like my Caresse d'Orchidees, LOL then you just phone up your vendeuse at Rue de la Paix, Bond Street or Fifth Avenue Haute Joaillerie boutique and ask them to get it for you.
  U can phone any C boutique in the world to get u things(even u are not vip),only on diffrent discount,in my local boutique u have 20%off on  Caresse d'Orchidees for high jewery,but no discount on new jewery,so its convineint on the list,if u want buy cartier in the other country u just dont need to negotiate with them,but its maybe a good idea to build relationship with rue de la paix


----------



## vermillion

peanutbabycakes said:


> my MIL works for saks 5th ave and gets 30% off on cartier.  can't beat that!!!  also, my DH and i were in paris last yr and we were able to negotiate on his and hers diamond/platinum love rings at the mothership cartier store there!



yes pp work at cartier get 30% off on all the things,only they cant get something like high jewery or unique pieces


----------



## jayge

I've been researching the two tone, midsize Tank Francaise and SFA gave me a price 10% off list right in the store.  I subsequently started calling around and one retailer gave me a 15% discount over the phone while two others said they could do better than Saks but would not quote a percentage until I came in.  So it certainly is possible to do better than retail, at least on this watch.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

You should be able to get (at most) 40% off on Cartier watches.

The dealers pay 50% to Cartier... if you get 40% off of list, they still make 10%.


----------



## jayge

40%????  Can you tell me where?


----------



## Tanja

I just bought my tank at an authorized retailer and he discounted 10% and that was the best price here in Munich because I went to every retailer who sell Cartier here. At Cartier they just offered me 3% so I bought it somewhere else. I don't have a problem asking for their best price.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

jayge said:


> 40%????  Can you tell me where?



Sorry for the late reply, you should be able to negotiate steep discounts (35-40%) from any authorized dealer.  If you have a collector friend, ask him/her to introduce you to his usual dealer.


----------



## invincible569

Great thread!  I was shopping for a Cartier Tank Francaise ring after seeing it at the boutique.  After reading this thread I ran down to Neiman Marcus and sure enough, they give great discounts.  I didnt even have to ask.  I showed her the ring I wanted and told her that I was already shopping at the boutique.. maybe this is why she offered the discount so quick.  The ring is priced at $4800 and she could give to me for $3900.  I thought I would share my experience.


----------



## bb10lue

Thanks all for sharing your experiences!!I can't wait to get the Cartier tank for my bday, which is still months away......


----------



## twigski

In the past I have purchased items from Cartier, Bvlgari, Van Cleef & Arpels boutiques in duty free shops & have gotten discounts in the range of 3-10% as long as I sign up for the duty free shop membership card.(Usually free as long as you have made purchases over a certain amount per year)


----------



## guccisima

Good to know!
I feel so stupid, that i`ve never asked and always paid the full price


----------



## bee*

I never would have thought of asking!!

On another note, has anyone ever gotten a discount at Tiffanys, or not having to pay the tax?


----------



## Crazyshopper

Em..   I feel so stupid now.. I thought that there will be no discount @ cartier .. !! Thanks for all your info though I will definitely try it next time


----------



## octnybride

so is this best to do at cartier or NM/saks? I really want a tank francaise. I know saks will automatically give 10% off but I'm wondering if I can get 15% or more off and/or no tax.


----------



## Japster

At most Cartier boutiques you could easily get 15% depending on what you are purchasing.  As a watch dealer I sell many of the Cartier styles from 20-40% off but it really depends on the stye of watch and if it's new or oldstock.


----------



## aquarius4u

i am going to bump this thread up since i am also in a look out for cartier ballon bleu midsize and medium tank frankcaise . Still shopping around for the best deal from ADs. Please PM me if you know of any authorized dealer that will give a very good discount...rolex or cartier. TIA!


----------



## Jenna51580

aspenmartial said:


> Wow! I didn't know you could negotiate prices at cartier!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh well... I have a catier watch that I paid full price for. I had no idea I could even ask for discount...I am kind of upset...
> 
> Are diamond prices negotiable at Cartier, too ? That would be awsome!
> 
> I heard that NO discount on Tiffany diamonds even for employees...


 
I have a friend of friend who works for Tiffany's and they are allowed one diamond at 50% off in their lifetime.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

People with corporate accounts get discounts at Tiffany's.  We have it and we just got an email offering the discount when buying a gift card.  That's a new spin!  Used to be on all silver and "gift" items (i.e. not e-rings, diamonds, gold, precious gems).

People, in this day and age, if you don't ask for a discount, you're a fool.  If you're buying more than one item, ask for a "package deal" or "quantity discount".  This is how you score the matching pieces (earrings, pendant, etc) and EVERYONE feels like a winner!  I am here to testify, my sisters, THIS WORKS!!


----------



## Naila

aquarius4u said:


> i am going to bump this thread up since i am also in a look out for cartier ballon bleu midsize and medium tank frankcaise . Still shopping around for the best deal from ADs. Please PM me if you know of any authorized dealer that will give a very good discount...rolex or cartier. TIA!



What is your location?
Tank Francaise can be found with a great discount at most stores.
On the other hand, only a few dealers gave a good offer on Ballon Bleu (since it is still considered new).


----------



## aquarius4u

New Mexico.

thanks Naila, actually got a good? quote from one of the authorized dealer ...about 26% off . For the medium ballon bleu,  there was a special last weekend from an authorized cartier retailer for about $4200 however i was late when i knew about it.


----------



## same99

I recently went into a Cartier store looking at the tank francaise in white gold ($16,100 retail) and the SA offered me a discount on the spot when I told her I was working with a Saks associate...she pulled out her calculator and offered  me the watch for $13300. That being said, I ended up getting a different cartier watch from saks and got a 15% discount on it and triple points.


----------



## jan228

aspenmartial said:


> I heard that NO discount on Tiffany diamonds even for employees...



My husband used to know a girl who worked at Tiffany a few years ago and she got a 30% discount.


----------



## catabie

yes. authorized deals for cartier gives about 15% and if you get lucky, you might be able to get more.  i remember i was offered 20% when I bought 2 cartiers at the same time and returned one-so I kept the 20% off of the one i kept.


----------



## aquarius4u

I just spoke with an authorized retailer of cartier and was given  about 35% discount for medium tank francaise. PM me  if any of you are looking for a good discount from an authorized retailer/dealer. i have not made any purchase yet but this dealer is highly recommended by  members of a watch forum.


----------



## maniacalmollie

This is a very informative thread! 

I know of one reputable retailer in my area who offers good deals/discounts on Cartier. . .  but it never occurred to me that it was industry-wide or that you could ask at the Cartier boutique!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Bumping to ask if there are any new Cartier discount stories to share?
I think I'm going to try to get a Cartier Trinity Ring ($1050) while I'm in Vegas next month.  Should I just ask for the best price or ask if they offer a cash discount?


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm positive the Cartier stores discount the watches. But I don't know about the LOVE bracelets. Does anyone else know?


----------



## Mininana

LA diamond district: 25-30% off, especially with this bad economy. I got a Roadster Chrono XL for hubby at $6k (keep in mind price went up from $8100 + tax to about $9k right now)

so it was a pretty steep discount


----------



## luxurina

Like some of you here I 'm curious to know if they offer discounts on the Love bracelet:wondering


----------



## Jayne1

I got a discount on a Love bracelet when I bought a watch.  Or maybe it was the other way around... and she gave me a discount on the watch since I bought it at the same time as the bracelet. In any case, you have to spend a lot to get a small discount.  The Love bracelet on its own will usually not be discounted.

Unless they do things differently in States?


----------



## thegraceful1

Wow.... I have purchased at my local Cartier Boutique tons of jewelry including 3 watches and never ever received a discount???, I'll like to know too


----------



## ayla

I'm definitely interested in more info about Cartier discounting on jewellery - I know the Singapore boutique was willing to give a discount on jewellery to walk ins, but what about in North America ?


----------



## eminere

ayla said:


> I'm definitely interested in more info about Cartier discounting on jewellery - I know the Singapore boutique was willing to give a discount on jewellery to walk ins, but what about in North America ?


Dang we were just window-shopping for watches at the Cartier Ngee Ann City boutique this afternoon and it never occurred to us that they would actually give a discount for watches at the boutique! So we didn't ask at all. The couple of watch dealers we also visited offered a 15-20% discount off the retail price on the Roadster.


----------



## Phillyfan

Some stores are still honoring $1000 off a $5000 purchase. Ask for a manager to see if there is an extra coupon. They are out there and it is for everything. You can purchase multiple items as long as it cost $5000 before tax. Only good till end of month which obviously is just a week!


----------



## canada's

i read on another forum that you can usually get 15% off at an authorized cartier retailer versus the cartier boutique (perhaps that is mentioned here as well).


----------



## eminere

canada's said:


> i read on another forum that you can usually get 15% off at an authorized cartier retailer versus the cartier boutique (perhaps that is mentioned here as well).


Authorised dealers can always give better discounts than at the boutique - mine offered 25% off.


----------



## evekitti

eminere;9648455 said:
			
		

> Authorised dealers can always give better discounts than at the boutique - mine offered 25% off.



Are you referring to watches only?


----------



## evekitti

ayla said:


> I'm definitely interested in more info about Cartier discounting on jewellery - I know the Singapore boutique was willing to give a discount on jewellery to walk ins, but what about in North America ?



Wow really! How much discount were they willing to give? Last week, I tried on some jewellery at the boutique, SA quoted the price but no mention of discount.


----------



## luxlover

aspenmartial said:


> Wow! I didn't know you could negotiate prices at cartier!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh well... I have a catier watch that I paid full price for. I had no idea I could even ask for discount...I am kind of upset...
> 
> Are diamond prices negotiable at Cartier, too ?  That would be awsome!
> 
> I heard that NO discount on Tiffany diamonds even for employees...



you can basically get a discount on all jewelry items from any designer. it just depends on the ticket price and how you haggle  hehehe.


----------



## eminere

evekitti said:


> Are you referring to watches only?


Yep.


----------



## Baby Boo

i think you can get liek 12%


----------



## jean22

Can I really get a discount? Please let me know. There is a Hilton one and Ngee Ann City, which one should I go to? Do you have an SA for me to contact? HELP! I want to buy one next week (can only afford with a discount i think), thanks to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## ayla

A friend of mine was able to walk into Cartier in Singapore and get a discount on jewellery - it was on an older piece that he was able to get a bigger discount on. So if a walk in can do it, so can you !


----------



## jean22

I tried to email, but they wont say anything. which store do you recommend? My friend is getting a ring, so we will pool it together, and hopefully get a discount.. any suggestion? also, is this recent?


----------



## ayla

^ They won't commit to anything in writing, you have to go in person because they can't state to the world that they are willing to do something like this. 

To be honest, I'm sure all of the stores are hurting and you'd be able to bargain. My friend did this last Christmas !  He purchased a diamond pendant.


----------



## jean22

Wow! Thank you so much! If there is a nice SA that you can recommend, that would be great!


----------



## nycdiva

I am looking to purchase a men's cartier santos SS and was wondering if anyone has an authorized dealer that would be willing to give a 20-30% discount.  I can find the watch with a greater discount from non AD, but really want the papers this time.


----------



## ReRe

Might look into Amazon.com


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Why do you think you won't get the papers from a non AD? 
I bought a brand new Harry Winston watch from a non AD dealer & got all the papers/box. Recently it was in to get serviced at the HW store & they treated me as if I bought it from them.


----------



## butterfly36029

Look at jomashop.com also.


----------



## meghankkg

I would buy from Tourneau...They offered an amazing discount on a two tone Roadster that I was looking at...(Sorry I dont remember what the percentage discount was, but it was the highest I had seen in my shopping).


----------



## NY Village Girl

Shoot.  My husband just bought me the Tank Francaise in SS last week at the Cartier boutique store here in NY and paid full retail.  Wish I had read this thread sooner.  Oh well, I love my watch so much, it was still worth every penny at full retail.  

I am planning on buying the classic flap Chanel purse with gold hardware next week.  Has anyone here ever gotten discounts at the Chanel boutique?


----------



## broadway baby

I'm in the process of making a big Cartier purchase -  a watch with diamonds - i asked my SA what's the best price she can give me and she offerred me 20% off, which is a significant savings. Plus i'm having it shipped to my sister in another state so I don't have to pay taxes on it.  

My question to you all is if anyone knows whether you can get some sort of deal at Van Cleef and Arpels or  Van Cleef at Neimans....has anyone ever tried or succeeded???? I've tried but got a typical "sorry, Van Cleef doesn't do this"  but maybe i'm just not VIP enough, or maybe if it was a significant purchase it could happen....anyone out there know of this?


----------



## aleksdowntown

Does anyone know any re-sellers in the Chicago area or some that would extend a discount if 3 cartier watches were purchased at the same time.

Need this info ASAP...THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## melpap2

Does anyone know where to purchase Cartier Jewelry discounted? I know you can get the watches but I want a Panthere ring.


----------



## jenayb

Hmm, not sure.. .Did you try a Google search?


----------



## melpap2

jenaywins said:


> Hmm, not sure.. .Did you try a Google search?



Yes, tried it, no one seems to be discounting the jewelry.


----------



## NewPurse

Hey if you are interested in Cartier jewelery, try this link:

[http://www.gemsandjewelryinfo.com/gems--jewels/jewelry--watches/a-review-of-cartier-jewelry.html]. 
You may also get more information from here:
[http://www.gemsandjewelryinfo.com] and other similar topics.


----------



## jenayb

melpap2 said:


> Yes, tried it, no one seems to be discounting the jewelry.


 
Darn, sorry to hear that. I can generally find discount _anything_ by using Google. Good luck in your search!!


----------



## daluu

perhaps pre-loved pieces? i think there's some legitimate websites that sell second hand cartier.


----------



## Leah

Best to buy at a reputable brick and mortar jewelry store or well known pawnshop since Cartier Panthere pieces are some of the most replicated jewelry items around, and you want to make sure what you are buying is the real thing.

The big auction houses often have Panthere pieces but not at discounted prices (if you have to add in the auction fees) so I don't think that's what you're looking for.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## tbbbjb

I cannot get the links mentioned above to work.  Has anyone else tried them and gotten them to work?  Thanks!


----------



## RoryX

Its actually pretty easy if you know anyone with a corporate discount.


----------



## melpap2

RoryX said:


> Its actually pretty easy if you know anyone with a corporate discount.



Who is allowed to get the corporate discount? The employees?


----------



## melpap2

NewPurse said:


> Hey if you are interested in Cartier jewelery, try this link:
> 
> [http://www.gemsandjewelryinfo.com/gems--jewels/jewelry--watches/a-review-of-cartier-jewelry.html].
> You may also get more information from here:
> [http://www.gemsandjewelryinfo.com] and other similar topics.



I am unable to get these websites to work-any luck anyone?


----------



## bhurry

yes, I was hoping someone knows of any store that carry cartier jewelry that is willing to discount, anybody know?  I know at one point saks can give discount on cartier watches but don't know about jewelry?


----------



## bhurry

anyone know of SA in Neimans or Saks that will do discount on Cartier?


----------



## Phillyfan

As far as I know, the Cartier stores will not discount jewelry. They offer a small Cartier gift with purchase like a little wallet or something. They will discount watches. But if you are using the Cartier "red" card, in Pennsylvania they only take off 6% which is = to sales tax. You can do a little better when paying with cash (for watches). NO discount on jewelry though.


----------



## Leah

I know for a fact Cartier gives a discount on their jewelry, how many percent is entirely dependent on your relationship/history with the boutique.


----------



## Phillyfan

Which Cartier boutique do you shop at? I'm a very good customer at our local store and they do not give me any discount.


----------



## Leah

I shop at the C boutiques in Paris and Italy, have been for years


----------



## Phillyfan

Thank you! I won't be in Paris or Italy anytime soon. But its good to know for my friends that may travel there. One of my good friends will be visiting Italy this summer so I will let her know.


----------



## scorpiogrl19

How about discount on Cartier at Bloomies 59th st?


----------



## tillie46

I wish I would have known that they might consider a discount _before_ I bought my Love Bangle.......


----------



## yunwendy

Definitely can get discounts on watches, but as far as I know, Cartier will not discount jewelry.


----------



## Leah

^^^ I think if you read back, most of the posters here successfully obtained discounts even on Cartier jewelry, and as many have said here, it never hurts to ask


----------



## missD

jomashop is a TPF sponsor.


----------



## yunwendy

I believe there are discounts on diamond jewelry and watches, but no discount on gold pieces.


----------



## glistenpearls

I just bought my ballon bleu today from Saks, I asked for a discount and the SA gave me 10% off, so it is possible! All you have to do is ask


----------



## Phillyfan

Every store I know that carries Cartier watches will give a discount! It is the Cartier jewelry that is difficult to get a discount. Enjoy your ballon bleu!


----------



## bhurry

yes I know they will give discount on cartier watches just not jewelry.  I tried and was told that they don't discount their jewelry.  So sad, I was hoping to get a love bracelet at a discounted price.




Hokaplan said:


> Every store I know that carries Cartier watches will give a discount! It is the Cartier jewelry that is difficult to get a discount. Enjoy your ballon bleu!


----------



## Phillyfan

glistenpearls - just saw your modeling picture of new watch. It is gorgeous. I have the roadster with a pink face. But I definitely like the ballon bleu more than the tank francaise. If you don't mind me asking, what did the total cost end up to be after 10% plus tax? Thanks so much!


----------



## Irissy

Cartier at South Coast Plaza (CA) will offer you 10% off on watches and I didn't even ask for the discount in the beginning.  I'm sure if you try to haggle, they'll give you up to 15% off.


----------



## hopeful_27

I went into their boutique sometime last year and the SA was negotiating a price with me on the tank. You can also try Neimans, they will work with you on the price as well. I didn't know about this until the SA whipped out her calculator and told me I can get it for 500-600 less. I was in awe.


----------



## canada's

we have negotiated on cartier jewelry at both NM cartier and the cartier boutique. at the boutique, our SA had to check with the manager before upping NM's discount, but pretty much told us it would be fine and sure enough, it was.

the SA at NM cartier just offered the discount up front. this was on basic trinity pieces, no diamonds.


----------



## angelicskater16

My friend told me she bargained at Chopard and got a diamond watch at their retail store (BH) so im sure it goes without saying for Cartier... sorry abit off topic. She told me it was very possible and to not be scared and just ask them. No harm!


----------



## chloe_78

Anyone know if the Cartier boutique will do a price match?  ShopNBC has the men's two-tone tank francaise at $5180, which is well below the retail price of $6775.  Plus, there would likely be no sales tax since I don't think they have a store in CA.  If not, it doesn't seem to make much sense to buy the same watch at the boutique.


----------



## Phillyfan

I doubt they will do a price match that great. But they will definitely discount a small %.


----------



## lil_witch

angelicskater16 said:


> My friend told me she bargained at Chopard and got a diamond watch at their retail store (BH) so im sure it goes without saying for Cartier... sorry abit off topic. She told me it was very possible and to not be scared and just ask them. No harm!



Chopard  always gives a discount (at least in my personal experience) if asked. Actually most jewelry stores I've been to give discounts. But I went to Cartier recently to buy a gift, and the SA said that "they don't do discounts". My purchase wasn't that big, so maybe that's why. I don't know, but I thought asking for a discount at a jewelry store is common and a general known fact because frankly, I was quite surprised to read that a lot of people here didn't know that. Maybe it's a cultural thing. Dunno.


----------



## mocha.lover

Interesting thread!

So Cartier discounts watches, not jewelry?


----------



## monstar

i went to the boutique today to look at the tank solo...the SA wouldn't budge on an actual percentage discount, but offered two battery replacements, extra pair of straps, and free switch to new type of straps..not sure if those things are already included or not...im going back on sunday to decide. i think there aren't any discounts on the tank solo's bc they're relatively cheap (i was looking at the ss one)


----------



## bb10lue

I've been to Cartier a few times (for jewelry mainly) and was NEVER offered any discount!! Sign...not fair.....


----------



## kat99

Cartier will offer a VIP discount to its VIP customers (I think it is 25% on non couture, forgot about haute) but it is probably more successful in your "home base" store. I think most people don't get discounts but based on your purchasing if not VIP you could get around 10-15% depending on your spend and how often you purchase. Hope that helps!


----------



## Pure-LA

angelicskater16 said:


> My friend told me she bargained at Chopard and got a diamond watch at their retail store (BH) so im sure it goes without saying for Cartier... sorry abit off topic. She told me it was very possible and to not be scared and just ask them. No harm!



Chopard Beverly Hills, offered me a discount a few months ago, on a watch.


----------



## schadenfreude13

Maybe it depends on where you are...out here in the Middle East, there's such a large markup on most luxury goods that it's standard to ask for a discount. Sometimes you don't have to even ask - just hesitate and look at them for a heartbeat or two when they mention the price. Inevitably, the calculator comes out and they knock off 10% right away. Work at them for a few weeks and you can get up to 20%.


----------



## musicscrip

Cartier store in Toronto offers store credit as a discount to my friend who was looking into purchasing a 1+ carat e-ring there.


----------



## Chloe

I went into Saks NYC and was ready to buy the stainless steel roadster S, CC in hand.  The Cartier SA first told me incorrect info about the watch (stated over and over that the band was not interchangeable) and then told me firmly that she is never able to discount on anything. Now I know this is blatantly untrue. But what we can all learn from this is that you must try a few SAs/ADs if the first one does not budge. There ARE discounts to be had. Ughhh I hate the feeling of missing out as well!


Needless to say i walked out - Anyone have the name and contact info for a SA at a Cartier AD that will discount a bit on a $4600 watch? Much appreciated!


----------



## Tracky527

Chloe said:


> I went into Saks NYC and was ready to buy the stainless steel roadster S, CC in hand. The Cartier SA first told me incorrect info about the watch (stated over and over that the band was not interchangeable) and then told me firmly that she is never able to discount on anything. Now I know this is blatantly untrue. But what we can all learn from this is that you must try a few SAs/ADs if the first one does not budge. There ARE discounts to be had. Ughhh I hate the feeling of missing out as well!
> 
> 
> Needless to say i walked out - Anyone have the name and contact info for a SA at a Cartier AD that will discount a bit on a $4600 watch? Much appreciated!


 
Just PMed you.


----------



## sunshine69

Hi tracky, may I have that information as well? Thanks.


----------



## purse whore

as long as you're not fixated on buying a watch from cartier, you can get a good discount from an authorized dealer.  i recently purchased a watch by going to the cartier website and looked for an authorized dealer in my area that was exclusive to my state.  i called them up and told them which watch i wanted (medium tank francaise) and asked them the best price.  i got 20% off and had it sent to a relative's house in another state so i did not have to pay sales tax as well.


----------



## sunshine69

Hi purse whore, did your Cartier from the AD come with all the Cartier packaging, red box, paperwork, etc that the boutique would have provided? Thanks.


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

My husband bought me a diamond all around band at the Cartier boutique in Boca Raton 2 years ago and the SA there gave us a small discount.  The band wasn't even that expensive compared to other more expensive bands.

She was really nice, not even pushy at all.  In fact we left the store without buying it and my husband came back by himself and bought it from her.

If you want a small discount and and a hassle free great experience, please call Lynda at Cartier Boca Raton


----------



## Phillyfan

I spoke to two different SAs by phone at the Boca Raton Cartier boutique today. They will not discount and I still have to pay sales tax. No incentive to buy there! One of the SA's name is Yvonne.


----------



## lawfashionista

ChinaLocaChanel said:


> My husband bought me a diamond all around band at the Cartier boutique in Boca Raton 2 years ago and the SA there gave us a small discount.  The band wasn't even that expensive compared to other more expensive bands.
> 
> She was really nice, not even pushy at all.  In fact we left the store without buying it and my husband came back by himself and bought it from her.
> 
> If you want a small discount and and a hassle free great experience, please call Lynda at Cartier Boca Raton


.


----------



## aleksdowntown

Tracky can I please get the info as well? In market for a Cartier roadster S


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

Hokaplan said:


> I spoke to two different SAs by phone at the Boca Raton Cartier boutique today. They will not discount and I still have to pay sales tax. No incentive to buy there! One of the SA's name is Yvonne.




That's strange.  Did you talk yo Lynda?  Ray was also helpful.  I've never dealt w Yvonne.  Sorry about your experience.  Maybe they are willing to give a discount if you're there in person.  The tax thing is tricky and typically you have to pay cash to get that kind of deal.


----------



## Tracky527

I believe if you're purchasing in person it helps with the discount, but overall Cartier is really pressuring their vendors to not discount and are threatening pulling anyone who is discounting too much.  It happened to a very large high end jeweler in Houston, and my SA told me the same thing.


----------



## Phillyfan

Yvonne told me they would have to charge me the % sales tax of the state it is being shipped to. My state is Pennsylvania. So I'll just buy it here either next week or the week after!


----------



## cartier_love

I was in Dallas last weekend. I went to Bachendorf's at the Galleria to look at watches. The SA (Mai Klein) said they have quit carrying Cartier watches because Cartier won't allow them to discount them. I have never heard of that before. 

They did have 30% off on their remaining watches. They had 2 XL SS/WG Ballon Bleu, 1 large SS Ballon Bleu, XL Roadster with blue face (limitied edition), a few Pasha's and others.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Maybe it is a new thing; my local jeweler has also stopped carrying Cartier watches.


----------



## jellyv

cartier_love said:


> The SA (Mai Klein) said they have quit carrying Cartier watches *because Cartier won't allow them to discount them. *I have never heard of that before.



That's not the reason. They're shedding their network of authorized dealers (jewelry stores) in order to sell watches only in Cartier boutiques.


----------



## lazarus86

Rolex and Cartier really discourage discounts in order to preserve the prestige (and indirectly, the resale value) of their watches.

They also try to limit the dealers who sell them to make them seem more upscale.  I love watches, but it's all smoke and mirrors.  Now I hear Omega watches will go up in price to compete with Rolex and be more exclusive with their authorized retailers.

The markup on a watch is tremendous - deep discounts reflect this.  But ridding discounts make people forget this.


----------



## Bentley1

I wonder what will happen with all those online sites that offer steep discounts?  I have always questioned how they are able to offer such low prices on Cartier watches? In the past Cartier would match the online prices in order to compete (a SA at their Rodeo location told me this several years ago) even though they are not AD.  

I think they should be more worried about those sites lowering the value of their watches as opposed to authorized dealers.


----------



## sbelle

My local upscale jeweler is losing Cartier too.


----------



## Greentea

Wow - glad I got mine when I did. Saved quite a bit from my local jeweler about 6 years ago,


----------



## isodiamond

I'm also in Pennsylvania and looking for a discount on the diamond-all-around eternity wedding ring ($8800 not including tax). I inquired the boutique SA about the $1000 off $5000 but was informed that promotion was over and they do not anticipate it to return. Does anyone have any tips for discounts on diamond rings? Is it even possible?


----------



## Manitoba

justpassingby, wow, that is unreal that you got such a good deal!


----------



## isodiamond

bump


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Bump


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

peanutbabycakes said:


> my MIL works for saks 5th ave and gets 30% off on cartier.  can't beat that!!!  also, my DH and i were in paris last yr and we were able to negotiate on his and hers diamond/platinum love rings at the mothership cartier store there!



Do u know if empl need to work in fine jewelry to get the discount or do all empl get the discount regardless which depart they work? Thanks


----------



## lexis.s

Just brought 2 rings with diamonds 'n necklaces, my SA said no discount. How disappointed! My SA said if I give u discount then it wouldn't be Cartier


----------



## lanasyogamama

lexis, don't feel bad, there aren't many discounts around.


----------



## angelicskater16

I just brought 3 Cartier watches @ Westfield Topanga,and no discount was given to me. They did give me a hardcover historical Cartier art book and a bottle of "Cartier" champagne. My sa informed me that the red card is their equivalent of a discount.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oooh, tell us what watches you got!


----------



## angelicskater16

Need to do a reveal but so lazy haha!! Will get to it real soon!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

NM is marking some Cartier down from what my SA tells me. Will find out what and post.


----------



## misshcouture

Does Tiffany do this as well? I wish Cartier discounted jewelry :[ .......


----------



## Tunner

Does anyone knows a SA at Cartier who can offer discount on E-ring and W-bands? The boutique I tried today didn't offer anything off, even any small gifts.


----------



## yy0015

Generally for Cartier jewelry, is it better to purchase internationally or shop around for discounts (at the local NM, boutique, or AD)?

I am located in the US, and let's assume that it would be an all cash payment.


----------



## kohl_mascara

yy0015 said:


> Generally for Cartier jewelry, is it better to purchase internationally or shop around for discounts (at the local NM, boutique, or AD)?
> 
> I am located in the US, and let's assume that it would be an all cash payment.



My friend gets bigger discounts when purchasing Cartier from dept stores such as Neiman and Saks.  In addition to the discount, they also "help" my friend out by shipping to her family in a tax-free state to save her a bit more money.  I think Tiffany used to do this (or only very few SAs are willing to do this now) but when I was shopping for my e-ring the SA was appalled that I'd ask about avoiding taxes by paying in cash or shipping to family out of state, so it all depends. I don't think the boutiques will do it but the department stores definitely will.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

VCA will do it if you have a good relationship with your sales associate. Not sure about Cartier as it's been a while since I bought anything from them in a boutique.


----------



## Karinda

DH just bought me a Ballon bleu watch (medium YG) at the Cartier boutique in Cancun, Mexico.  We were just looking and trying on, and as we were leaving the SA volunteered that he had a few watches at 30% off.  I was amazed to see that one of them was my HG. This discount was due to this particular watch being in inventory for 12 months. So the discounted medium size was cheaper than the small ladies' model.  So he bought the watch because it seemed like a real opportunity.  Mexico refunds the 6% VAT AND we did not pay customs in the US even though I declared the watch, so the total savings was over 40%.

There was also a gold ladies Santos with leather band, a mens SS roadster, and a black and RG mens Santos 100 carbon.

Christmas came early for me!


----------



## prplhrt21

bump


----------



## joanneminnie

I'm getting my ering in NY, does anyone know whether they offer discount or anything??

Please let me know!! thanks!!


----------



## slr_bags

I'm hoping to buy a Tank Francaise (Small, Stainless Steel) for my 30th birthday.  Has anyone recently negotiated a discount on one?  I asked for the best price at Tourneau today and was told that they do not discount.  I read that people have gotten 10-20% discounts in the past.  Please help if you have information!


----------



## LVoeletters

kohl_mascara said:


> My friend gets bigger discounts when purchasing Cartier from dept stores such as Neiman and Saks.  In addition to the discount, they also "help" my friend out by shipping to her family in a tax-free state to save her a bit more money.  I think Tiffany used to do this (or only very few SAs are willing to do this now) but when I was shopping for my e-ring the SA was appalled that I'd ask about avoiding taxes by paying in cash or shipping to family out of state, so it all depends. I don't think the boutiques will do it but the department stores definitely will.



I NEVER knew that if you paid in cash you could avoid taxes!?! Is this still valid in all states?

It may take tiffanys longer, but they will ship it to a tax free state if you have "proof of residence" but honestly I didn't even change the address that my credit card is registered too and they agreed to send it a couple of days ago without any trouble.

Anyone have any luck haggling with tiffanys when it wasn't 100+k or engagement rings?


Also, any reccomendations for dealers for watches in the NJ/NY area?


----------



## LVoeletters

does betteridge do discounts?


----------



## LVoeletters

also random question- if i buy a cartier with a leather strap, can i down the road ask them to put on a metal strap?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> also random question- if i buy a cartier with a leather strap, can i down the road ask them to put on a metal strap?



It depends on which watch it is. I have a small bb and I want a leather strap but it doesn't come with one.  When u r watch shopping ask if you can get a bracelet and a strap for the exact watch u r looking to buy.  Also buy the bracelet then get a strap.  It's cheaper that way then getting a strap with the watch and purchasing a separate bracelet.  That's what I learned. But I can be wrong.


----------



## LVoeletters

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> It depends on which watch it is. I have a small bb and I want a leather strap but it doesn't come with one.  When u r watch shopping ask if you can get a bracelet and a strap for the exact watch u r looking to buy.  Also buy the bracelet then get a strap.  It's cheaper that way then getting a strap with the watch and purchasing a separate bracelet.  That's what I learned. But I can be wrong.



I love that watch! Do you have a pic??
I really want a gold or rose gold watch but its so expensive... I love the small tank and the small bb but none of the small ones have a gold face and strap under 7k :/ So idk if I should get the silver one for my birthday and then in a couple of years get the gold.. decisions decisions!


----------



## slr_bags

Just wanted to bump the thread again to ask about discounts.  Which stores?  How much of a discount?  I'm looking for a small stainless steel Tank Francaise.  Thanks!


----------



## sammytheMUA

i want to get a ronde solo watch large model, ive  been to one authorized dealer and didnt think to ask for a discount.
so should i check the actual cartier boutique and see what they can offer as well as the one in neiman marcus?
seems like from this thread some had had success but my item isnt as much as some of the others in this thread.


----------



## slr_bags

Has anyone had a recent experience with getting a discount on a Cartier watch from an authorized dealer?  I'd love to hear any tips!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I've been to Cartier a few months ago and my mom was looking at the gold bb with diamonds.  She was wearing her WG diamond Rolex and asked what kind of discount she could get and the SA said "you're kidding right?". So no discount. Not sure if the boutique itself doesn't discount but when we were at a mall jewelery store that carried Cartier it was btwn 10-20% but that was like 1 1/2 yrs ago.  You'd probably have better luck at a jewelry store.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hi, just looking for current info.  I know I can't expect any price break at a boutique but I'm hoping to be offered some sort of break at an authorised dealer. Has anyone had recent experience with this? If so, how far down did the AD lower the price?  Did you have to push the negotiation, or just take what they offered?  For reference, I'm looking for the medium ballon bleu automatique stainless st (not sure if it matters to mention that).


----------



## R2D2

We bought our wedding bands from the LOVE collection at Cartier last year, and all I brought with me that day was roughly 1600 in cash. After seeing the prices for both of our rings came out to be 2K plus, including taxes. I told the sale associates that all I have is 1600 in cash, would he take it for the prices of two rings. He stared at me for a moment then went to the back for good 5 minutes, then he came back with a yes. My cold hard cash on the table, and two shiny YG love rings in the red box. So ladies, it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Pazdzernika

R2D2 said:


> We bought our wedding bands from the LOVE collection at Cartier last year, and all I brought with me that day was roughly 1600 in cash. After seeing the prices for both of our rings came out to be 2K plus, including taxes. I told the sale associates that all I have is 1600 in cash, would he take it for the prices of two rings. He stared at me for a moment then went to the back for good 5 minutes, then he came back with a yes. My cold hard cash on the table, and two shiny YG love rings in the red box. So ladies, it doesn't hurt to try.



This happened at an actual Cartier Boutique? WOW! That's unbelievable! Congrats on that! The wedding g-ds must have been smiling upon you that day.


----------



## bkforbes

Does the Americana Manhasset give discounts or the NY Cartier boutique? Also I am deciding between the medium ballon bleu and the medium or large tank francaise. Which one do you guys recommend?


----------



## LVoeletters

is it possible to get discounts from retailers for the love bangle? i know in saint martin you can get a good discount.


----------



## madeofdreams

R2D2 said:
			
		

> We bought our wedding bands from the LOVE collection at Cartier last year, and all I brought with me that day was roughly 1600 in cash. After seeing the prices for both of our rings came out to be 2K plus, including taxes. I told the sale associates that all I have is 1600 in cash, would he take it for the prices of two rings. He stared at me for a moment then went to the back for good 5 minutes, then he came back with a yes. My cold hard cash on the table, and two shiny YG love rings in the red box. So ladies, it doesn't hurt to try.



Did this happen at a Cartier boutique (not AD)? Wow! Congrats for landing a great deal. The boutiques are known not to entertain any discounts.


----------



## Tall1Grl

LVoeletters said:


> also random question- if i buy a cartier with a leather strap, can i down the road ask them to put on a metal strap?


 
Hi LVoeletters,funny you should bring this up as I have a tank solo sz sm watch that I wanted to get a silk/satin strap for.  It came with a croc/lizard strap originally, but I wanted something a little more dressier so I went to the Cartier boutique and looked at what straps were offered for that line of watches.  When I first went, the sa didn't have a clue and what they did have, a pink and a brown in silk/satin, she wanted to charge me over $300.  I went back a second time, this time to see the sa that assisted my DH with this purchase, as it was a birthday/anniversary gift, and she special ordered me a blk silk/satin strap that was half the price! And it just came in,but unfortunately I had it sent back to have it cleaned so I can't offer you a pix. 
But it depends on the kind of watch you are getting and then what they have to offer in that line as far as straps go, but it doesn't hurt to ask if they can SO a s/s strap.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Do you think I could get discount at Cartier in London for purchase of two love cuffs together for me and my fiancé , we have to travel there quite far so can't just drop in to ask really. Would they give it over the phone maybe ?


----------



## cantbelieve

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Do you think I could get discount at Cartier in London for purchase of two love cuffs together for me and my fiancé , we have to travel there quite far so can't just drop in to ask really. Would they give it over the phone maybe ?



I doubt it...


----------



## LVoeletters

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> It depends on which watch it is. I have a small bb and I want a leather strap but it doesn't come with one.  When u r watch shopping ask if you can get a bracelet and a strap for the exact watch u r looking to buy.  Also buy the bracelet then get a strap.  It's cheaper that way then getting a strap with the watch and purchasing a separate bracelet.  That's what I learned. But I can be wrong.



Really? Is it because they give a discount by doing it all at the same time?


----------



## laura711

Hello all

I am looking to buy a small Cartier Tank Solo (ladies) soon.  Please excuse any noob type questions as this is my first nice watch and anything I've ever bought before has never reached 4 figures!  It's a big step for me as my usual preference would be to spend the money on a handbag or two instead, but it's gotten to the stage where I think I need to invest in a watch...

My first question is, having read a couple of other threads, "discount" seems to be rife and people almost expect it, whether that is 10% or more.  Is this expected at Cartier stores also?  Do you just ask for it, or ask what discounts are available?  I suppose I wouldn't usually expect this when I purchase handbags so the concept seems to odd to me.  I am based in the UK, if that makes any difference.

My second question is, I have an upcoming trip to Hong Kong and was wondering if anyone knew if it would be cheaper to buy in Hong Kong?  If so, does anyone have any reputable stores they could recommend?

Many TIA!


----------



## ilvoelv

Bump! has anyone tried to ask for a discount this year? I'm too scared to walk in and ask.


----------



## lizz66

I did and the SA was really nice and gave me a bunch of catalogues etc but no discount.  Only AD do I think


----------



## advokaitplm

Where are all the ADs at? 
Their location finder on the website refuses to cooperate with me. :/


----------



## lizz66

advokaitplm said:


> Where are all the ADs at?
> Their location finder on the website refuses to cooperate with me. :/



They are all over the world.  You have to search by country, then state/city.  Please also note that many AD are only optical stores so watch out for those when looking to save you some time and energy.


----------



## Love4H

I always ask for a discount. That's ok to ask and even negotiate.


----------



## Jujubay

Love4H said:


> I always ask for a discount. That's ok to ask and even negotiate.


I do too. When if comes to jewelry you should always negotiate the price. Why pay asking price when you can always get it for cheaper. Plus it never hurt to ask.


----------



## whatsnext

Like anything luxury.  If there is a demand for it, they don't need to give discount...over the years Cartier  has become such a must have for every woman so much so that I doubt they need to provide discounts anymore


----------



## Valentinegirl

what's an AD?


----------



## lizz66

Authorized dealer


----------



## Valentinegirl

thanks


----------



## Tiff91

I've heard that luxury watches have such a markup that you should always negotiate down to around 80 percent of retail


----------



## lizz66

Yup but also depends on the brand. For example I was told that the margins are slimmer on cartier than omega so you can often get deeper discounts on omega than cartier


----------



## LVoeletters

Great thread! Does anyone have any suggestions for AD who will discount in the tri state area? Or NYC


----------



## lizz66

George at guvberg is great but he is in PA


----------



## LVoeletters

I will call and check him out thanks!


----------



## lizz66

Awesome. Good luck.  Went with George after speaking to 30+ stores.  He was highly recommended on other watchforums so I decided to give him a try and I couldn't be more pleased!  He also shipped the watch overnight mail


----------



## 6310254

whatsnext said:


> Like anything luxury.  If there is a demand for it, they don't need to give discount...over the years Cartier  has become such a must have for every woman so much so that I doubt they need to provide discounts anymore


 
When my DH was hunting for E-ring last year, a Cartier SA literally told him "We don't feel that we have the need to give out discounts." The SA also said she didn't even give any discount to a recent customer who bought a 3 carat E-ring. My DH was looking for E-rings around 1 carat so I guess the SA was not really interested in helping him.

I know Cartier is probably considered more "renowned" than Tiffany but I love Tiffany more because I've never had such problems at Tiffany no matter how small the purchase was.


----------



## alice87

6310254 said:


> When my DH was hunting for E-ring last year, a Cartier SA literally told him "We don't feel that we have the need to give out discounts." The SA also said she didn't even give any discount to a recent customer who bought a 3 carat E-ring. My DH was looking for E-rings around 1 carat so I guess the SA was not really interested in helping him.
> 
> I know Cartier is probably considered more "renowned" than Tiffany but I love Tiffany more because I've never had such problems at Tiffany no matter how small the purchase was.



Tiffany gives discount?


----------



## 6310254

alice87 said:


> Tiffany gives discount?



What I meant was that Tiffany never gave me attitude. 

Regarding discount, Tiffany didn't offer us discount on e-ring either (they said it in a much more polite way of course) but Tiffany Canada does do price match with US price (at least some stores do it).


----------



## raspoid

Hi,

I am a novice at luxury watches and am really looking to buy the small Cartier Ballon Bleu. I went to the boutique and to Tourneau (AD) in Houston and asked for a discount but was politely told that no discounts were offered. They are no longer selling Cartier's at Neiman so that option is out too.

Has anyone ever bought from online retailers like prestigetime.com or authenticwatches.com?

Thanks for your responses in advance!


----------



## fashionelite

i recently bought from Cartier (two weeks ago) and they said they dont give discounts :/


----------



## lalaprincessa19

I am just wondering is there any slightest possibility that Cartier in singapore offer discount on their jewelry? thanks


----------



## fancyfds

I absolutely promise you you can negotiate as much as 35% at Cartier my exboyfreind was super proud of his ability to do this

He negotiated on my white gold love bracelet 

He also negotiated on my white gold and diamond tank francoise


----------



## fancyfds

It's absolutely true all this was at the BH store


----------



## JOJA

fancyfds said:


> I absolutely promise you you can negotiate as much as 35% at Cartier my exboyfreind was super proud of his ability to do this
> 
> He negotiated on my white gold love bracelet
> 
> He also negotiated on my white gold and diamond tank francoise




I was told by several Cartier SA's that they don't even receive a discount on the love collection, when they purchase they purchase at full retail.   I spoke with SA's at the King of Prussia store and the Boca Raton store.  
They do receive discounts on watches and other items though so I wouldn't doubt you can get a little discount on other items.   I believe the employee discount is 30%.


----------



## fancyfds

Ok he old me this is how he did it (and since he had done it there with watches he knew what to do)

He had them pull out the GOLD
The WHITE GOLD (the one I wanted)

And The GOLD W Diamond 4 studs 


Then he went back and forth with them before finally saying that he thought the diamond too expensive but that he wanted the white gold but it was still too expensive so he would take the gold but that is such a shame bc she really would love the white gold blah blah then asked if they could work on the price for him -  and he basically got 20% off


----------



## fancyfds

Given the opportunity to up sell you they always will! 

I swear I am not making this up.

Also he is a business man and the kind of guy who knows exactly how to negotiate. 

I doubt they make deals like that if you go in WITH your man.


----------



## JOJA

fancyfds said:


> Given the opportunity to up sell you they always will!
> 
> I swear I am not making this up.
> 
> Also he is a business man and the kind of guy who knows exactly how to negotiate.
> 
> I doubt they make deals like that if you go in WITH your man.




I don't think your making it up!   Hope you are enjoying the cartier goodies!!


----------



## bellapurse

You mean Beverly Hills?  So, he got 20% off and who got 35%?


----------



## fancyfds

35% was when he bought me a watch a different shopping trip


----------



## lanasyogamama

fancyfds said:


> 35% was when he bought me a watch a different shopping trip



He must be quite a negotiator!  Of all the Love purchases discussed here, he is the first one to get a discount in the US!


----------



## CartierLVer

IMHO Cartier does NOT give any of their customers any discount! Esp in the retail store called "Cartier"! If they did Cartier would lose out on business and prices would go sky high.


----------



## bellapurse

lanasyogamama said:


> he must be quite a negotiator!  Of all the love purchases discussed here, he is the first one to get a discount in the us!




+1


----------



## mocha.lover

Hi everyone! Since it has been a couple months, I wanted to know if anyone has any recent "discount" stories regarding their Love series. I'm interested in their Love cuff bracelets and would love some feedback.


----------



## lizz66

raspoid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a novice at luxury watches and am really looking to buy the small Cartier Ballon Bleu. I went to the boutique and to Tourneau (AD) in Houston and asked for a discount but was politely told that no discounts were offered. They are no longer selling Cartier's at Neiman so that option is out too.
> 
> Has anyone ever bought from online retailers like prestigetime.com or authenticwatches.com?
> 
> Thanks for your responses in advance!




This is quite old but in case you have not bought your watch yet, you most definitely can get a discount on a watch but not at a cartier boutique but def at an AD.  The jewelry is a different story and almost unheard of


----------



## kittynui

-


----------



## bellapurse

Just wanted to share my story.  I went to an AD about a year ago and they did not offered a discount on their Cartier watches.  Today I went to their other store to have links remove from my brand new BB.  They said if the watch was returnable they would give me a discount (it was good!) but since their other store didn't offered I said no.  In reality I didn't want to go through the hassle.  I did through the other store's SA under the bus.  This woman was so nice and she apologized many times.  If you are about to purchase a Cartier watch I'll be more than happy to pass her info.  This SA was very nice and professional.

Good luck and don't give up on your discount


----------



## jennifer-j

Do they also give a discount in Europe (boutique or AD)?

I live in Europe and I've never bargained for anything before. I've always assumed that the listed price is the price you have to pay. I will buy a Cartier watch very soon and I would like to get a discount, but I don't want to offend the people at the store.


----------



## bellapurse

At the boutique they will not give you one but maybe an AD there.  I didn't think it was possible after this woman offered one.
If you fly out of Heathrow international it's cheaper.


----------



## lizz66

jennifer-j said:


> Do they also give a discount in Europe (boutique or AD)?
> 
> I live in Europe and I've never bargained for anything before. I've always assumed that the listed price is the price you have to pay. I will buy a Cartier watch very soon and I would like to get a discount, but I don't want to offend the people at the store.




I would think so and aim for 15% with cartier due their margins being a bit smaller than for example omega


----------



## anthonyroman06

cxyvr said:


> I am wondering if this is true. My friend told me that the Cartier store in L.A offered her a 12% discount if she buys 2 watches at one time. She was planning to buy his and her watches with her bf (Tank Francais which is not even a big ticket watch, I don't see why whey would give her a discount).
> 
> Anyways I bought from Cartier before and I never hear of any discount ava.



Once a time one of my friend also told that about this discout .At first I couldn't believe it but I went there got some discount after purchasing 3 watches. So you can try for that.


----------



## lalaprincessa19

it seems like they just offer discount on watches and premium jewelry.
went to purchase love wedding band two weeks back, and they did not give my any discount at all. another customer is negotiating for the santos, and the SPG keeps going back and forth, making phone calls. and i overheard that they offer this certain price (showing the customer the figures on calculator), and they are willing to give a passport cover as a gift.

when i asked is there any freebie or anything for me, the SPG pretended that she did not hear a thing :[ sales amount does affect? lol


----------



## louboutal

I got my Roadster 8 years ago for about 45% off then went back about 2 years ago for my Ballon Bleu and got about 25% off at an AD in LA called Time Square. I paid all cash both times. I called them recently and they said that they cant do more than 20% off anymore though.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^ they might of just said that over the phone. You never know whose on the other end. 

Go in with cash & whip it out. That usually works for DH & I. Cash is KING. Money talks, BS walks.


----------



## blumster

Does anyone have an SA who works at an AD for cartier who could offer me a 10% or greater discount?  If you could please pm me I would be so appreciative!!


----------



## Assya

Does anyone know if there are discounts at ADs in Europe? And if those discounts are for jewelry as well or only for watches?


----------



## Steph1815

Has anyone been to the store on Grand Cayman lately?  I'll be there in a couple weeks and plan to get my anniversary gift.  Would love the Trinity ring that has a couple diamonds, but I'm guessing it'll be more than we're willing to spend.  I think I've read it's about a 10% discount to the US price in addition to no tax?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## seryindipity

If anyone knows a SA at an AD anywhere in the U.S. that can give a discount of 15% or more, I would greatly appreciate it if you can pass it on! Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Mcandy

May i know what it means by AD? I didn't know that you could negotiate price at cartier. Does it depend on the price of the item?


----------



## allure244

Mcandy said:


> May i know what it means by AD? I didn't know that you could negotiate price at cartier. Does it depend on the price of the item?




AD is authorized dealer so someone that sells Cartier watches that is not the actual Cartier store.


----------



## LizCartierSA

allure244 said:


> AD is authorized dealer so someone that sells Cartier watches that is not the actual Cartier store.



Yep! And there's no such thing as a jewelry AD, just watches


----------



## Fennie

Is it better to buy Cartier watch/ love bracelet in Europe to receive VAT? Anyone did it before? Thanks


----------



## Mcandy

allure244 said:


> AD is authorized dealer so someone that sells Cartier watches that is not the actual Cartier store.



Ok thank you!


----------



## louboutal

seryindipity said:


> If anyone knows a SA at an AD anywhere in the U.S. that can give a discount of 15% or more, I would greatly appreciate it if you can pass it on! Feel free to PM me.




Yes, I have one, I believe he does 15% on watches and about 10% on jewelry (I've bought my love bracelets through them) I'll PM you now but if anyone else is interested as well feel free to PM me


----------



## LizCartierSA

louboutal said:


> Yes, I have one, I believe he does 15% on watches and about 10% on jewelry (I've bought my love bracelets through them) I'll PM you now but if anyone else is interested as well feel free to PM me




There are tons of authorized cartier watch dealers but ZERO authorized dealers for jewelry. Please don't risk buying jewelry from an unauthorized dealer.


----------



## LexielLoveee

I'm overseas and will be in the us virgin island does anyone know discounts off us prices on love collection bracelets and ring?? Thanks!


----------



## missyb

LexielLoveee said:


> I'm overseas and will be in the us virgin island does anyone know discounts off us prices on love collection bracelets and ring?? Thanks!




I got my JUC there and you don't pay tax that is the only difference. There were jewelry stores that sold preloved Love pieces but I wouldn't go near them because you don't know what your getting.


----------



## missyb

missyb said:


> I got my JUC there and you don't pay tax that is the only difference. There were jewelry stores that sold preloved Love pieces but I wouldn't go near them because you don't know what your getting.




Sorry I got it in st.marteen at the Cartier boutique. There is a place on st Thomas but it's only time pieces.


----------



## icydipndots

I was just at a Cartier boutique, was told that cartier boutiques never discounts prices on jewelry - for trinity/love.


----------



## MASEML

The Cartier stores seem to be able to ship things between stores. While in St. Barths, the Cartier store was going to have a watch sent from the St Martaan shop, if I was going to buy it. I didn't end up buying it bc the price wasn't a significant savings (compared to the U.S.). If I recall, it was just saving tax.


----------



## missyb

MASEML said:


> The Cartier stores seem to be able to ship things between stores. While in St. Barths, the Cartier store was going to have a watch sent from the St Martaan shop, if I was going to buy it. I didn't end up buying it bc the price wasn't a significant savings (compared to the U.S.). If I recall, it was just saving tax.




That it the way it was 2 weeks ago when I was in st marteen. You are just saving tax which can be a good amount of money but you have to be 100% sure about your purchase since it is international in st marteen you can not return in the us but they will do cleaning etc for you here in the states the purchase would have to go through the original store. When I got my JUC I spent over a hour making sure I was getting the size that was comfortable for me and the gold I wanted.


----------



## MASEML

missyb said:


> That it the way it was 2 weeks ago when I was in st marteen. You are just saving tax which can be a good amount of money but you have to be 100% sure about your purchase since it is international in st marteen you can not return in the us but they will do cleaning etc for you here in the states the purchase would have to go through the original store. When I got my JUC I spent over a hour making sure I was getting the size that was comfortable for me and the gold I wanted.





Oh absolutely, absolutely, saving tax is better than nothing!! Thanks for the info about the cleaning, etc.  I'd chosen not to buy the watch there bc I travel to Europe often so wanted to buy it there.  

by the way, love your JUC! Saw your post. So gorgy!


----------



## missyb

MASEML said:


> Oh absolutely, absolutely, saving tax is better than nothing!! Thanks for the info about the cleaning, etc.  I'd chosen not to buy the watch there bc I travel to Europe often so wanted to buy it there.
> 
> by the way, love your JUC! Saw your post. So gorgy!




Thank you! Your in NYC right? I'm in NJ waiting for this blizzard to be over! I'm sooo bored


----------



## MASEML

missyb said:


> Thank you! Your in NYC right? I'm in NJ waiting for this blizzard to be over! I'm sooo bored



Yep, in NYC .  We're stuck in this blizzard together, though I think NJ is going to be hit harder than Manhattan? Hope you guys don't get too much snow, and the power stays on. Looks okay outside for us but the worst is yet to come...

I'm secretly excited for this blizzard. I say this now, but I'm sure after a whole day stuck indoors, I'll probably think differently.


----------



## missyb

MASEML said:


> Yep, in NYC .  We're stuck in this blizzard together, though I think NJ is going to be hit harder than Manhattan? Hope you guys don't get too much snow, and the power stays on. Looks okay outside for us but the worst is yet to come...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm secretly excited for this blizzard. I say this now, but I'm sure after a whole day stuck indoors, I'll probably think differently.




I was thinking of doing a little online blizzard therapy tomorrow! Stay safe.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, I can't believe the Virgin Islands don't discount beyond tax anymore!


----------



## MASEML

missyb said:


> I was thinking of doing a little online blizzard therapy tomorrow! Stay safe.



Missyb, how'd you fare with the snow?

And, how was today? Online shopping to cure the boredom?   I slipped out for a yoga class - surprised they were open this afternoon!


----------



## missyb

MASEML said:


> Missyb, how'd you fare with the snow?
> 
> 
> 
> And, how was today? Online shopping to cure the boredom?   I slipped out for a yoga class - surprised they were open this afternoon!




We only got about 10inches! I ended up going to Costco! Lol


----------



## LexielLoveee

I went today to the st Maarten store. Same price as states but no tax she did say that march 15th prices will increase 10%. The love bangle was 5,510.00. Which is less then the U.S.


----------



## missyb

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2879239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went today to the st Maarten store. Same price as states but no tax she did say that march 15th prices will increase 10%. The love bangle was 5,510.00. Which is less then the U.S.




I was there last week and the love was not $1000 less then the us.


----------



## LexielLoveee

missyb said:


> I was there last week and the love was not $1000 less then the us.




Yes it was. I was contemplating buying.   I even singed into my wifi to compare pricing us is 

LOVE bracelet - Yellow gold - Fine Bracelets for women - Cartier
m.cartier.us/
$6,600.00
Mobile-friendly -


----------



## barbie444

I am about to buy my Love in the next month would really appreciate if you could share with me the AD who could give me a small discount thank you!


louboutal said:


> Yes, I have one, I believe he does 15% on watches and about 10% on jewelry (I've bought my love bracelets through them) I'll PM you now but if anyone else is interested as well feel free to PM me


----------



## missyb

If anyone wants the prices at Cartier boutique in st marteen they are more then happy to give you the prices over the phone.


----------



## LVoeletters

Has anyone inquired about the narrow love ring discount wise?


----------



## missyb

LVoeletters said:


> Has anyone inquired about the narrow love ring discount wise?




From a overseas boutique?


----------



## LexielLoveee

LVoeletters said:


> Has anyone inquired about the narrow love ring discount wise?




It was1095.00 no tax for skinny wedding band.


----------



## a4alice

I live in Toronto and my grandma and I are looking to get the LOVE B-ring (the one with a rose gold and white gold ring together, with 2 diamonds) together. In Canada the ring retails for $3850 and I'm just wondering if they are willing to offer some kind of discount when we buy both together. TIA!!


----------



## Christofle

a4alice said:


> I live in Toronto and my grandma and I are looking to get the LOVE B-ring (the one with a rose gold and white gold ring together, with 2 diamonds) together. In Canada the ring retails for $3850 and I'm just wondering if they are willing to offer some kind of discount when we buy both together. TIA!!



Highly doubt it.


----------



## erinrose

a4alice said:


> I live in Toronto and my grandma and I are looking to get the LOVE B-ring (the one with a rose gold and white gold ring together, with 2 diamonds) together. In Canada the ring retails for $3850 and I'm just wondering if they are willing to offer some kind of discount when we buy both together. TIA!!


Sorry, don´t think so.


----------



## FrugalJeweler

a4alice said:


> I live in Toronto and my grandma and I are looking to get the LOVE B-ring (the one with a rose gold and white gold ring together, with 2 diamonds) together. In Canada the ring retails for $3850 and I'm just wondering if they are willing to offer some kind of discount when we buy both together. TIA!!


Truly doubt it


----------



## mjtrainor

Hi I am about to buy a love bracelet for my wife...newer poster here, and cannot DM Louboutal directly.  Does anyone have an AD that can provide a discount, or can DM Louboutal for me? Thanks! I am happy to provide my contact info if needed.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Bump


----------



## Adai

Cartier offers zero discount in Love collection, almost everything but high $$$ pieces, they called those "high jewelry."  Your best bet is to compare with overseas, def 20% cheaper in EU, especially added value tax return.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone know how much is the two tone large tank franciase is in France ? TIA


----------



## Secret823

Do they discount watches. Have my eye on the ballon bleu


----------



## Christofle

Secret823 said:


> Do they discount watches. Have my eye on the ballon bleu



Authorized dealers do, but it might be harder at a boutique.


----------



## Mininana

I got a €70 euro discount at Cartier CDG airport terminal 2E when getting a white gold plain love bracelet! It was awesome!


----------

